# Ford P68 Body



## hbfatty (Dec 7, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get a body only for the Ford P68. My nephew hammered the body on his. Every thing else is in good condition.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

If ya post a pic of what your lookin for and what brand of chassis & scale of chassis this body fits, maybe myself, or someone here can help ya. Thanks!

Larry


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*P68 or F3L*

Is it the same as the Ford F3L? The car that came after the GT40 Mk IV?

Looking for picture.


-Paul


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes, you're exactly right, Paul... the P68 is also known as the Ford F3L (Ford 3 liter). Very sexy.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

In HO scale, Bad Dawg make the _3 Litre BOCA car_ for the Tyco chassis. This is the Ford F3L. The car ran in the 1968 BOAC 500 at Brands Hatch hence the _BOCA_ reference.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

There was one available from "Detail Plus" bodies by Alan Biggs back in the early 80's. His bodies were clear vinyl instaed of "lexan" in HO scale. Cool body.

Bob Weichbrodt
Rawafx
W-S, NC


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

resinmonger said:


> In HO scale, Bad Dawg make the _3 Litre BOCA car_ for the Tyco chassis. This is the Ford F3L. The car ran in the 1968 BOAC 500 at Brands Hatch hence the _BOCA_ reference.


Oh yea, they look just like the Bauer. *Ford 3-Liter Boca* $9.99


















__________________


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I made a TJET version several years ago you may run across them

Roger Corrie


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks very similar to the Ford Mirage body for the Tjet in *MEV*'s GT Racers section.

They may be models of the same car under different names. I don't know enough about Ford racing history and don't have time right now to look it up. But anyway, MEV is an option if you need a Tjet body. I kind of like the dusty mint green, too.

-- D


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The 1967 Ford Mirage (MEV body) and the 1968/69 Ford F3L (Bauer/Bad Dawg bodies) are not the same car. 

In 1967, The John Wyer Gulf Ford team attempted to improve the 5.7 litre Ford GT-40 in order to compete with the 7 litre Ford GT-40 MKIV. This effort yielded the Mirage. The narrower roofline (w/r to the standard GT-40) is the most obvious visual change of the design's attempt to reduce weight and drag. The car won at Spa and Kayalami in 1969 with Jacky Ickz as lead driver.

The 7 litre cars were banned at the end of the 1967 season. Prototype cars (like the Porsche 908 or Ferrari 312P) were limited to 3 litres. Older cars like the GT-40 or Lola T70 were limited to 5 litres as long as at least 50 had been produced. This rule change lead to the Porsche 917 and Ferrai 512 but that is another story.

The Alan Mann team had run MKIIs in the '66 season (the #7 and #8 cars at Le Mans were his entries). For 1968, Mann went the prototype route instead of continuing with the GT-40. The Ford F3L was designed to use a Ford Cosworth engine. The F3L did not win any races. 

The F3L may be best know for who didn't drive it. Jimmy Clark was down to drive the car at the 1968 BOAC 500 at Brands Hatch but conflicting sponsorship (the F3l ran on Good Years and Clark was contracted to Firestone) locked him out of the drive. So he drove in a Formula 2 race at Hockenheimring where he was killed.

Yo.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

That's awesome info, resin. I never could quite tie all those different Fords together in the proper sequence, much less the reasoning, overlaps and the drivers. Great stuff! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Thanks.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm not sure if this proves I'm a book worm, racing history nerd or seriously lacking a life. Maybe it's all three. Glad to put my weirdness to a good purpose. :freak:


----------

